# new holland lx565 questions



## maelawncare

This is the only New Holland for sale anywhere near me right now. I really want a new holland for the vertical boom, and i hear they are a lot more comfortable. But to be honest i know nothing about them. All i have ever used is bobcat and a john deere skid.

It is a rather old one but i do not know the year. The pictures on it look great but it has 5900hrs! And well, that just scares the crap out of me. He said he has done a ton of stuff to it but cant remember it all. He is also asking $8k for it, which i think it a little high. 

What are the pros and cons of this machine other than the super high hours.


----------



## Brian Young

maelawncare;1170459 said:


> This is the only New Holland for sale anywhere near me right now. I really want a new holland for the vertical boom, and i hear they are a lot more comfortable. But to be honest i know nothing about them. All i have ever used is bobcat and a john deere skid.
> 
> It is a rather old one but i do not know the year. The pictures on it look great but it has 5900hrs! And well, that just scares the crap out of me. He said he has done a ton of stuff to it but cant remember it all. He is also asking $8k for it, which i think it a little high.
> 
> What are the pros and cons of this machine other than the super high hours.


If it was well taken care of its going to be a good machine. I bought a LX665 last year and it seems the hour meter stopped working at 1876hrs. Its been to the dealer a few times for basic things and they said it was a good tight machine. Look for leaks, sloppy pins and bushings in the lift arm and bucket. Mine is 1 size bigger (there's not much difference) and it can push a 8ft skid steer plow with wings for quite awhile before it either runs out of power or traction. As far as high hours....if its a earlier model like a mid 90's then 5900hrs isn't that bad, at least it was getting used and not just sitting there. The SuperBoom is awesome, the machine is very stable and your machine can lift about 1400-1500lbs. Things I've done to mine.....new [email protected] 850.00 installed, new glow plugs and a repair to the auxiliary hydro lever, new starter, heater and closed off the cab, replaced a few seals under the seat for the tranny, a new seat belt and a compete service. Just keep it greased and check the fluids and it should last for a long time. BTW I paid 9500.00 and so far put another 3k into her, but she runs like new and is nice and warm inside!


----------



## fordsuvparts

I also have a LX665 that I bought used in 2001 and we have put well over 3000 hours on it and it has just now started to smoke at start up. We have not taken the best care of it over it's life but it has been the best machine that i have ever owned and is real work horse for us. We have had a few minor repairs on the exhaust near the turbo, other than that tires and service is all we have spent on it. This spring it will go in for 2K worth of new pins and bushing. I would buy it but not for 8k closer to 6K is what i would expect to pay.


----------



## Brian Young

fordsuvparts;1170481 said:


> I also have a LX665 that I bought used in 2001 and we have put well over 3000 hours on it and it has just now started to smoke at start up. We have not taken the best care of it over it's life but it has been the best machine that i have ever owned and is real work horse for us. We have had a few minor repairs on the exhaust near the turbo, other than that tires and service is all we have spent on it. This spring it will go in for 2K worth of new pins and bushing. I would buy it but not for 8k closer to 6K is what i would expect to pay.


Replacing pins and bushings are killer right! This spring I might get the cylinder's rebuilt, one has a slight leak and a good "go through" from the dealer. Once in a great while when the bucket is full, it will drift down. Thats one thing thats going to get looked at for sure. As far as 8k IDK, if the guy just put 3k into it its worth it IMO.


----------



## fordsuvparts

We had one of the cylinders break a few years ago, scared the crap out for me when it popped, But the other cylinder held the load until i could lower it down. The bushing will have to be cut out and then new ones welded in. There are 2-3 fitting that haven't had grease in years. I believe that they have a special line boring machine or something they said that they used to get them just right. I plan on rebuilding the engine when it finaly goes in the next few years. I personally over see all the maintenance now on all my machines, and we don't have near the problems now. The seat belt has screwed up a few times, but I love this machine and will keep it forever, it is a beast in the snow, if it has good tires.


----------



## purpleranger519

The pins and bushings on the LX series go bad in a hurry if you over-grease them. It's a known issue with that model of the New Holland. I've always been a Case guy, but I have 2 New Hollands that have treated me very well a '98 LX665 and just bought a '10 C185 this year. Look for cracks in the welds and also check the rear hydro hoses on the boom for wear from rubbing inside the guide on the boom. Does it smoke a ton at first start-up? is there any whine from the engine area after you increase idle at warm-up?


----------



## maelawncare

Heres pictures of it. I just wanted something with a little less hours. Well a lot less hours. But i want a new holland, and there is nothing else within 200 miles.


----------



## purpleranger519

maelawncare;1170528 said:


> Heres pictures of it. I just wanted something with a little less hours. Well a lot less hours. But i want a new holland, and there is nothing else within 200 miles.


Its not a $8000 machine for sure. I would go $6500 tops.


----------



## purpleranger519

I just noticed your in Missouri. How much are you wanting to spend? I can find you a unit in better shape than that for $8000


----------



## maelawncare

purpleranger519;1170535 said:


> I just noticed your in Missouri. How much are you wanting to spend? I can find you a unit in better shape than that for $8000


$10-12k in decent shape. Hopefully with good tires, but thats not biggie. I can get a set for $300.


----------



## purpleranger519

maelawncare;1170538 said:


> $10-12k in decent shape. Hopefully with good tires, but thats not biggie. I can get a set for $300.


http://www.kcbobcat.com/pre_owned_detail.asp?sid=05530512X12K26K2010J10I14I30JPMQ5193R0&veh=1259448


----------



## maelawncare

purpleranger519;1170545 said:


> http://www.kcbobcat.com/pre_owned_detail.asp?sid=05530512X12K26K2010J10I14I30JPMQ5193R0&veh=1259448


How is that machine? I noticed its a LX885


----------



## purpleranger519

maelawncare;1170538 said:


> $10-12k in decent shape. Hopefully with good tires, but thats not biggie. I can get a set for $300.


http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/2124732689.html

I looked at this loader last week and if we would have had some snow by now I would own it today. Its very clean and a nice size loader. The LX885 is a larger loader IMO too big, I was basically using it as a example of a clean loader priced fairly right. KC Bobcat would come down on that price though if you did want a loader that size. They are trying to unload their used stuff before the new year.


----------



## fargosnowpro

maelawncare;1170548 said:


> How is that machine? I noticed its a LX885


Thats a biggg machine, has loads of power! It looks pretty clean for the price too


----------



## maelawncare

purpleranger519;1170556 said:


> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/2124732689.html
> 
> I looked at this loader last week and if we would have had some snow by now I would own it today. Its very clean and a nice size loader. The LX885 is a larger loader IMO too big, I was basically using it as a example of a clean loader priced fairly right. KC Bobcat would come down on that price though if you did want a loader that size. They are trying to unload their used stuff before the new year.


Ya i saw that 7753. Just have never heard of one, lol.

And just how big is the lx885? The most i can haul on my trailer is 8,000lbs


----------



## purpleranger519

maelawncare;1170564 said:


> Ya i saw that 7753. Just have never heard of one, lol.
> 
> And just how big is the lx885? The most i can haul on my trailer is 8,000lbs


Horsepower wise the 885 is 60hp which is not a beast at all, but dimension wise the 885 is about twice the size of the 565. Its not a 8K pound loader but its about 7K pounds I believe. If your trailer is only a 8k trailer I would wonder if the 885 might be too wide though. The 885 is 7004lbs dry.


----------



## maelawncare

purpleranger519;1170571 said:


> Horsepower wise the 885 is 60hp which is not a beast at all, but dimension wise the 885 is about twice the size of the 565. Its not a 8K pound loader but its about 7K pounds I believe. If your trailer is only a 8k trailer I would wonder if the 885 might be too wide though.


Yes my current dump trailer is not very wide. i would have to measure beforehand. I do plan on getting a new one in the future though.


----------



## purpleranger519

maelawncare;1170574 said:


> Yes my current dump trailer is not very wide. i would have to measure beforehand. I do plan on getting a new one in the future though.


7004lbs dry weight on the 885.


----------



## maelawncare

So are there any new hollands to stay away from in general?


----------



## shooterm

I really dont like the new models. Seems like when they started the switch to the straight L100's models they got real light duty and took on electrical problems. I grew up with the older NHs skids and thought they really took some major steps backwards the last years.


----------



## Brian Young

After looking at the pics....what did he do? The tires are junk, the seat is torn and needs replaced and everything looks original (like nothing was ever replaced) its not a bad looking machine and it looks like it has factory heat and glass but like other's have said, I would be in the 6-7k TOPS.


----------



## xtreem3d

maelawncare;1170528 said:


> Heres pictures of it. I just wanted something with a little less hours. Well a lot less hours. But i want a new holland, and there is nothing else within 200 miles.


maelawncare...just a fwiw...i almost bought this machine a couple days ago...it's not being sold by an individual anymore it's at Pat Kelly Equip in st. louis for sale at 6900.00...he must have traded it
steve


----------



## xtreem3d

http://www.equipmentlocator.com/asp/eDetails.aspx?eqID=896461&eID=3&loc=na-en&u=&ind=&appMode=dlr


----------



## maelawncare

xtreem3d;1170739 said:


> http://www.equipmentlocator.com/asp/eDetails.aspx?eqID=896461&eID=3&loc=na-en&u=&ind=&appMode=dlr


Ha, ya that price is a little better. i offered him $5k last week and he shot it down. Guess he gave up.


----------



## Maclawnco

you can also search for a deere 6675, 7775, or 8875 skid loader. They were the same chasis with a different motor - a better motor im told. I picked up a 6675 last winter with ~1600 hrs, two buckets, and forks for about what you are talking money wise.


----------



## blowerman

Keep looking... There is a lot of cheap iron for sale. You could buy one from farther away and always have it shipped. That option could be cheaper of at least get you a better machine for the same budget. I just traded a LS170 New Holland with under 2k hours for just over $10K. Dealer still has it on their lot for $13K


----------



## maelawncare

So i just found locally. A dealership just took it in on a trade for a truck.

Its a ls160. Dont know the year but its in decent shape. A bit of rust but nothing major. It also only has 1500 hours and their only asking $11,500. Any downsides to this machine?


----------



## purpleranger519

Looks like a decent unit. I'd say it's 2004 or 2005 model. Hours are good, tread looks much better than the first unit you mentioned. Offer them $10,500, you can always go up, but you can't go down in making an offer.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

Did ya get it bought? Are you dead set on a New Holland?? I went from a case to a cat last year and love mine. If you want to you are more than welcome to come down and run mine. I have a buddy that deals in all kinds of equipment and can find whatever you want and have it shipped in. They dont have many skids right now i dont think. Heres they're website.

http://www.hart-equipment.com/default.htm


----------



## WIPensFan

Downside: No cab and heat. Price to high. Keep looking.


----------



## maelawncare

EvenCutLawnCare;1175987 said:


> Did ya get it bought? Are you dead set on a New Holland?? I went from a case to a cat last year and love mine. If you want to you are more than welcome to come down and run mine. I have a buddy that deals in all kinds of equipment and can find whatever you want and have it shipped in. They dont have many skids right now i dont think. Heres they're website.
> 
> http://www.hart-equipment.com/default.htm


Thanks. I might take you up on that one day. Theres a 236b for sale here. But it was used in concrete biz and looks a little beat up. And i heard cats are expensive to maintain.

I really like the design of the New Hollands. Their smaller and i think a littler lighter. And the view angles from all sides are just awesome. I just havent heard to many bad things about them.



WIPensFan;1176003 said:


> Downside: No cab and heat. Price to high. Keep looking.


Really? Its the cheapest one i have seen. Even on equipment trader their all around $14k


----------



## WIPensFan

Machinery Trader has some for $17-19,000 with half the Hrs. and deluxe cab and heat. I don't know what you want to spend but I'm guessing they could be had for 16-17ish. If you're using it for snow a cab and heat is a must IMO. So are newer tires. So is a snow bucket at the least. Remember, a nice used machine will last many years, don't skimp on it. You can't use it if it's broke down.


----------



## cretebaby

maelawncare;1176671 said:


> Its the cheapest one i have seen. Even on equipment trader their all around $14k


I think if I were you I would go buy Blowerman's old machine.


----------



## DGODGR

maelawncare;1176671 said:


> Thanks. I might take you up on that one day. Theres a 236b for sale here. But it was used in concrete biz and looks a little beat up. And i heard cats are expensive to maintain. I really like the design of the New Hollands. Their smaller and i think a littler lighter. And the view angles from all sides are just awesome. I just havent heard to many bad things about them.
> 
> Really? Its the cheapest one i have seen. Even on equipment trader their all around $14k


All encompassing, generalized comments are usually not true (IME). I don't think it's a good idea to rule out all Cat skids because of what you may have heard. Maybe you trust the person that told you this, maybe this person was only a casual acquaintance. Only you can say. I have a couple of Cat machines, a couple of Bobcats, and a Deere. Only one of the Bobcats is a skid steer but I don't think that makes any difference in my point. The Bobcats have cost more to maintain because mine have had to have more things repaired. I have not made a component to component comparison but I don't think that parts are cheaper at Bobcat, or any other MFR for that matter. I have heard that Cats are more to maintain too, but IME this is just not true. My latest purchase was the Deere 544J. I was surprised to see how much the parts cost for it. So far just regular maintenance stuff has been needed, on the Deere, but both Bobcat and Deere are right there with Cat as far as parts prices go. I can only assume that NH will be up there too but I don't have any direct experience with those. For me, even if the Cat parts are more (which I doubt), the fact that my Cat machines are holding up really well (my 416C has over 12,000 hours on it now), and the fact that I get the best customer support from my Cat dealer (way better than Bobcat dealer, and Deere dealer being a somewhat close second to Cat), would have me looking at Cat machines as the better choice. Don't get me wrong. This is not a Cat commercial. The point I'm trying to make is that all the MFRs make pretty good and comparable machines. Whether, or not, a machine is expensive to keep going may more accurately say something about that particular machine than the brand. I believe, in any case, there are a lot of factors to consider when looking for a skid steer (or any machine), besides cost to maintain, or the hear say that was used to determine that one brand may cost to maintain than another. IMO this is a big, important decision. You owe it to yourself to do your homework. Whichever unit you decide on, I hope it works out to be a good decision for you.
BTW, I think most would agree that heavier is better in most situations.
Good luck.


----------



## maelawncare

WIPensFan;1176729 said:


> Machinery Trader has some for $17-19,000 with half the Hrs. and deluxe cab and heat. I don't know what you want to spend but I'm guessing they could be had for 16-17ish. If you're using it for snow a cab and heat is a must IMO. So are newer tires. So is a snow bucket at the least. Remember, a nice used machine will last many years, don't skimp on it. You can't use it if it's broke down.


Only looking around $12k. And a cab and heater can be had for under $1k. So thats not a biggie. They are lot harder to find already installed. I can get new tires cheap, and i have not even seen one come with a snow bucket. Any brand.



DGODGR;1177259 said:


> All encompassing, generalized comments are usually not true (IME). I don't think it's a good idea to rule out all Cat skids because of what you may have heard. Maybe you trust the person that told you this, maybe this person was only a casual acquaintance. Only you can say. I have a couple of Cat machines, a couple of Bobcats, and a Deere. Only one of the Bobcats is a skid steer but I don't think that makes any difference in my point. The Bobcats have cost more to maintain because mine have had to have more things repaired. I have not made a component to component comparison but I don't think that parts are cheaper at Bobcat, or any other MFR for that matter. I have heard that Cats are more to maintain too, but IME this is just not true. My latest purchase was the Deere 544J. I was surprised to see how much the parts cost for it. So far just regular maintenance stuff has been needed, on the Deere, but both Bobcat and Deere are right there with Cat as far as parts prices go. I can only assume that NH will be up there too but I don't have any direct experience with those. For me, even if the Cat parts are more (which I doubt), the fact that my Cat machines are holding up really well (my 416C has over 12,000 hours on it now), and the fact that I get the best customer support from my Cat dealer (way better than Bobcat dealer, and Deere dealer being a somewhat close second to Cat), would have me looking at Cat machines as the better choice. Don't get me wrong. This is not a Cat commercial. The point I'm trying to make is that all the MFRs make pretty good and comparable machines. Whether, or not, a machine is expensive to keep going may more accurately say something about that particular machine than the brand. I believe, in any case, there are a lot of factors to consider when looking for a skid steer (or any machine), besides cost to maintain, or the hear say that was used to determine that one brand may cost to maintain than another. IMO this is a big, important decision. You owe it to yourself to do your homework. Whichever unit you decide on, I hope it works out to be a good decision for you.
> BTW, I think most would agree that heavier is better in most situations.
> Good luck.


I must agree that maintenance on all machines is probably all the same. That is just what i heard. I do not know many people with skids. I have a deere dealer in town, a cat dealer 30 miles, and new holland is 100 miles away. Deere and cat dealer do not carry stock for skids. So its faster to drive the 100 miles to get emergency parts then wait for the closer ones to order them in.

And the new holland still beats the cats on visibility and weight. My concern with weight is my trailer. Cant haul a 10klb skid. And those tend to sink in mud. While they will be better in snow, a 6klb skid will not that much worse.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

Do you have a dealer close? I know Cat has "drop boxes" around this area and will drop the parts you need, usually next day. Something to think about is dealer location and support.


----------



## WIPensFan

maelawncare;1177414 said:


> Only looking around $12k. And a cab and heater can be had for under $1k. So thats not a biggie. They are lot harder to find already installed. I can get new tires cheap, and i have not even seen one come with a snow bucket. Any brand.
> 
> I must agree that maintenance on all machines is probably all the same. That is just what i heard. I do not know many people with skids. I have a deere dealer in town, a cat dealer 30 miles, and new holland is 100 miles away. Deere and cat dealer do not carry stock for skids. So its faster to drive the 100 miles to get emergency parts then wait for the closer ones to order them in.
> 
> And the new holland still beats the cats on visibility and weight. My concern with weight is my trailer. Cant haul a 10klb skid. And those tend to sink in mud. While they will be better in snow, a 6klb skid will not that much worse.


Ok on $12,000. Cab and heat under $1000 if you install maybe. New tires cheap,  of course. I meant you should buy one. And I'm done.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

Hey man just heard about the tornados up there. Hope all is okay


----------



## DGODGR

maelawncare;1177414 said:


> I must agree that maintenance on all machines is probably all the same. That is just what i heard. I do not know many people with skids. I have a deere dealer in town, a cat dealer 30 miles, and new holland is 100 miles away. Deere and cat dealer do not carry stock for skids. So its faster to drive the 100 miles to get emergency parts then wait for the closer ones to order them in.
> 
> And the new holland still beats the cats on visibility and weight. My concern with weight is my trailer. Cant haul a 10klb skid. And those tend to sink in mud. While they will be better in snow, a 6klb skid will not that much worse.


Wow. I can't hardly believe that neither Cat or Deere don't carry parts for skid steers. Do they sell skids at those dealerships? Thats just wrong! Can they get parts next day? That would be second best anyway. Don't forget that parts is one thing, and service is another. Dragging that skid 100 miles, each way, (400 miles total each time it goes in) is not ideal. What if the machine is disabled and you can't get it on the trailer? I'd be scared to look at the bill for the travel time if they have to come to you. If you have a good, local mechanic than this probably won't be a concern. BTW, the heaviest Cat skid, according to the Cat web site, is 8,362#, and the 236 that you mentioned before is only 7,000. My Bobcat A300 weighs about 8,000#. Anyway, it sounds like you made up your mind. Good luck with the NH.


----------

